# Challah bread



## marta22 (Feb 17, 2004)

Hi!
Does anyone know what´s Challah bread?


----------



## carnivore (Feb 17, 2004)

hi marta22,
i believe it's a Jewish bread--very similar to basic white bread but with the addition of one or several eggs.  i don't think i have a recipe, but maybe someone else does?


----------



## carnivore (Feb 17, 2004)

hey marta22,
i posted a recipe here --hope it helps.


----------



## marta22 (Feb 20, 2004)

Thanks carnivore! i´ll try to do it this week end lets see how it goes, ill tell you!!
Marta.


----------

